

How do you manage tasks with your team? - joeguilmette

I love using rainlendar on my desktop, and I love that it is iCalendar compatible. <p>Are there any services or tools that use the iCalendar standard that will allow us to send tasks and events to each other within our team? What do you guys do?<p>My first go at this was using BaseCamp and Google Calendar, but neither export tasks in their webcal features :(
======
bcater
Do you not work face-to-face (or back-to-back) with your team members?

Over the summer I worked for a company of a few hundred people that didn't use
project management software (except when contracted externally) because if you
needed something, you just went to the appropriate person and told them. It
got things done fast.

~~~
joeguilmette
we all live a good hour away from each other, and come together once a week

